# Help Identifying Items Found in Lathe Cabinet



## clm1899 (Feb 11, 2021)

I found these 5 bushings? in a drawer of a south bend 10L i bought last summer. They are all 1-1/8"dia. and approx. 1-5/8" long. I know you all will want to see the lathe so I will  include a pic. I put about $850 of parts into it and countless hours. It runs beautifully now.


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 11, 2021)

My guess is bushings to hold square stock in a 3 jaw chuck


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 11, 2021)

Perhaps broach centering bushings.


----------



## clm1899 (Feb 11, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> My guess is bushings to hold square stock in a 3 jaw chuck


I would use square 5c collets for that, but these may pre date the 5c's? Plus that doesn't explain the 2 grooves purpose.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 11, 2021)

They are very likely tap drivers, made to fit in a master driver, keyed to allow the taps to follow their own lead.


----------



## hman (Feb 11, 2021)

They kinda look like bushings for a lathe bit grinding fixture.  Here's a modern version of the fixture, linked to in another thread I just got through reading:








						South Bend Lathe tool / cutter bit grinding block complete set  | eBay
					

This little jig is not just for the South Bend Lathe owner! A reproduction   of South Bend Lathe's cutter bit grinding fixture with ALL 5 tool holder sizes! Place your cutter bit in the appropriate sized tool holder, rotate the center tool holder to achieve the desired side / back / top rake...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Armourer (Feb 12, 2021)

hman said:


> They kinda look like bushings for a lathe bit grinding fixture.  Here's a modern version of the fixture, linked to in another thread I just got through reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## clm1899 (Feb 12, 2021)

hman said:


> They kinda look like bushings for a lathe bit grinding fixture.  Here's a modern version of the fixture, linked to in another thread I just got through reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo, thanks. I would guess that's what they are.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 12, 2021)

They are an old type of collet, I cannot remember what they were called. They fit into a special collet chuck, just like a RC32 or 5C or R8.

I think they were used in a tool grinder.

Edit: well I guess I should have read more of the posts, I see others are thinking the same.


----------



## brino (Feb 12, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> Edit: well I guess I should have read more of the posts, I see others are thinking the same.


It's all good. You are all on the trail of it!
-brino


----------



## bob the builder (Feb 14, 2021)

benmychree said:


> They are very likely tap drivers, made to fit in a master driver, keyed to allow the taps to follow their own lead.


This is correct.  The set screw locks the square end of the tap into the adapter and the whole assembly fits into a master driver.  What's different about this setup is the master driver can be adjusted to slip, preventing the tap from breaking when you bottom out.  We used these on a radial drill when tapping blind holes.  We used rigid tap drivers for through holes.


----------



## brino (Feb 14, 2021)

@bob the builder

Hey , first post.....Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## tmenyc (Feb 14, 2021)

The SB resto job looks fantastic. What was the paint like before?  Did you paint over or scrape it all down?
Tim


----------



## clm1899 (Feb 16, 2021)

tmenyc said:


> The SB resto job looks fantastic. What was the paint like before?  Did you paint over or scrape it all down?
> Tim


It was a mess, but got for $150. Completely stripped to bare metal. Found a NOS spindle w/bearings and NOS half nuts. No wear in bed ways. I painted it with a custom color oil enamel from sherwin williams. I add an oil enamel hardener from tractor supply, which gives an extremely hard finish. In the end, just over $1000 invested. I'm happy, it works beautifully.


----------



## clm1899 (Mar 5, 2022)

tmenyc said:


> The SB resto job looks fantastic. What was the paint like before?  Did you paint over or scrape it all down?
> Tim


Completely stripped to bare metal, 2 coats sherwin Williams oil enamel with a enamel hardener from tractor supply. I paid $150 for it . All new wicks and seals, plus I bought nos spindle bearings and half nuts. The bed has no typic wear marks either. It runs beautifully.


----------

